# Toys you'd never see sold now...



## TimR (Aug 30, 2015)

Seeing Colin's (@Schroedc ) post about the vintage toy made me think about a couple toy's I still have from my youth, that would be met with harsh criticism and outcry...but hey, we liked em!

The first is one anyone who was a kid in the early 70's will recall, SuperKnockers...though other names existed. Get them rocking back and forth at rapid fire sounded like a machine gun or something. I stopped playing with mine when I found out that some were exploding and sending shrapnel around...may have been over-hyped...but got me to stop.



but this other one...is probably not potentially lethal as it would pass thru if you ate it, but certainly environmentally irresponsible to market...such that I don't know how to get rid of it, so I hold onto it.



Yes, that's a ball of mercury in this puzzle that you have to meander thru the maze and into the center!

So...what have you old fogies got or remember that didn't kill or mame you...but probably should have!

Oh...and I sure wish I had scuttled away a set of lawn Jarts...they were the best!!! (at putting out an eye)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2015)

TimR said:


> Seeing Colin's (@Schroedc ) post about the vintage toy made me think about a couple toy's I still have from my youth, that would be met with harsh criticism and outcry...but hey, we liked em!
> 
> The first is one anyone who was a kid in the early 70's will recall, SuperKnockers...though other names existed. Get them rocking back and forth at rapid fire sounded like a machine gun or something. I stopped playing with mine when I found out that some were exploding and sending shrapnel around...may have been over-hyped...but got me to stop.
> View attachment 86810
> ...



I'll have to dig them out, I still have two full sets of Jart brand Lawn Darts with the boxes and all. I've also got a couple old toy kitchen items that were meant to be plugged in, the burners get hot plus a sink full of water right next to the stove because of course we all know water and electricity and small children go well together.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Darn....I got nuttin.

I have my gi joe and my star wars figures. But those are pretty safe.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2015)

I had a set of knockers too! Hurt like hell when they hit your elbow, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 30, 2015)

Does putting gasoline in a super soaker when my dad asked me to burn down the weeds on the steep part of the hill on our property count? It was a good time but he sure got off the mower and ran over to me quickly to take the super soaker away from me when he saw how I decided to burn the weeds... at least I got a couple tanks full finished and half the hill burned first. I think I was 13 or 14 and it seemed like a good idea

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'll have to dig them out, I still have two full sets of Jart brand Lawn Darts with the boxes and all. I've also got a couple old toy kitchen items that were meant to be plugged in, the burners get hot plus a sink full of water right next to the stove because of course we all know water and electricity and small children go well together.....


Dang, if you ever feel like parting with a set, let me know. I wish I had squirreled away a set, they work so much better than the 'safe' variety. 



kazuma78 said:


> Does putting gasoline in a super soaker when my dad asked me to burn down the weeds on the steep part of the hill on our property count? It was a good time but he sure got off the mower and ran over to me quickly to take the super soaker away from me when he saw how I decided to burn the weeds... at least I got a couple tanks full finished and half the hill burned first. I think I was 13 or 14 and it seemed like a good idea


Josh, that's nuts!! Lucky you survived that one!


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 30, 2015)

TimR said:


> Josh, that's nuts!! Lucky you survived that one!


Eh, you just let off the trigger when the flame starts following the stream towards the nozzle...


----------



## jmurray (Aug 30, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Eh, you just let off the trigger when the flame starts following the stream towards the nozzle...


Fisher price my first flamethrower!
I bet that was fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 30, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Does putting gasoline in a super soaker when my dad asked me to burn down the weeds on the steep part of the hill on our property count? It was a good time but he sure got off the mower and ran over to me quickly to take the super soaker away from me when he saw how I decided to burn the weeds... at least I got a couple tanks full finished and half the hill burned first. I think I was 13 or 14 and it seemed like a good idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 30, 2015)

It did get the job done pretty well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 31, 2015)

Curiously, this one still seems to be available ... I remember the time the "launch pad" tipped over and it shot straight at my pal's head. I think he lost a tooth, really lucky that it wasn't an eye.



 

http://www.scientificsonline.com/product/water-rocket

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 31, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Curiously, this one still seems to be available ... I remember the time the "launch pad" tipped over and it shot straight at my pal's head. I think he lost a tooth, really lucky that it wasn't an eye.
> 
> View attachment 86904
> 
> http://www.scientificsonline.com/product/water-rocket


Those were very cool...remember playing with them too, though a "watered down" knockoff of Estes rockets! I even recall we had a 'rocket club' for other Estes rocket enthusiasts, though it was only about 3 or 4 of us...but back then, that was sufficient for a proper club. Can remember how we all wished we could afford to buy and launch the coveted Saturn V rocket...3 foot tall monster rocket with huge engines.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 31, 2015)

Dang, now I see why grade school kids are expelled for eating a sandwich in the shape of a pistol or pointing an "imaginary" bow and arrow at someone.  The Boy Scouts just outlawed water pistols about a month ago;
Oh the horror .

We did some crazy things but knew when to stop...like playing chicken with sheath knives (I can't remember anyone that did not wear a sheath knife)...or using sisters hair spray as a flame thrower.. making dart guns where the dart will stick in brick or skin....or kitchen matches in a BB gun war. I still have my old sheath knife as well as the WW2 bayonet and sheath I played with.
I always wanted one, or a bunch, of those rockets but could never afford one.

Guess I took it OT a little. So, are there still jump ropes or are folks so afraid of someone tripping and getting a boo-b00 or hanging themselves while holding the two ends?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2015)

And don't forget wrist rockets either!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daugher12 (Aug 31, 2015)

TimR said:


> Dang, if you ever feel like parting with a set, let me know. I wish I had squirreled away a set, they work so much better than the 'safe' variety.
> 
> 
> Josh, that's nuts!! Lucky you survived that one!


----------

